# Kenwood: 1984 Artist Series Cab



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

I started collecting wines in the early 1980's and enjoyed collecting vertical lines of certain wines. Like the Robert Mondavi Reserve Cabs or Beringer Reserve Cabs, etc. One of the lines that was very good was The Artist Series Cab by Kenwood. Each year, they commisioned a different artist to create a work of art that would be used for the label for that year. One of the labels was especially endearing to me: it was the 1984 Artist Series label because it pictured a beautiful beach at Montaña de Oro, in Los Osos, California, which is were I lived at the time. My wife and I used to go to Montaña de Oro often, with a bottle of wine and sit and watch the rolling waves or the sunset. It was, and still is a special place.

So, it was no surprise when I purchased a print of that label and had it nicely framed and hung it up in my house. Unfortunately, though I had every Artist Series Cab from 1978 to 1987 (they started the series in 1975 and the latest vintage is 2001), I have long since drunk them... happily. [Find out more about the Artist Series here.

Anyway, this weekend I was down visiting my brother-in-law in Los Angeles. He owns an upscale Italian restaurant and has collected many great bottles of wine over the years. I brought the cigars and he brought the wine. We first opened up a Staglin Family Vinyard 1997 Napa Valley Cab. It was absolutely stunning in its richness and the nose was a powerhouse. It went wonderful with the RASS and Boli's.

The next wine floored me however, it was the 1984 Artist Series Cab. I was in shock when I saw it. I always have wanted to get another of that bottle, just to show with my print at home. When I told him about it, he said, let's not open it, you just take it home. I was floored, to say the least.

Instead, we opened up a bottle of the Kenwood 1985 Artist Series Cab. Amazing how a wine can last for over 20 years and still have such substance. The nose on this wine was fairly well diminished and was very light, but pleasant. It still had some powerful flavors, though, and we enjoyed it with a San Cristobal de la Habana, Mercaderes.

This was truly a night to remember!



















Doc


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

Sounds like a great time. I have a bottle of the 1995 Kenwood Artist Series that I plan to open next year. 

j.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Mayor said:


> Sounds like a great time. I have a bottle of the 1995 Kenwood Artist Series that I plan to open next year.
> 
> j.


1995, does it look like this?


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

Dr. Stogie Fresh said:


> 1995, does it look like this?


Ohh yea!

j


----------

